
One Month with the Steam Controller - evo_9
http://steamed.kotaku.com/one-month-with-the-steam-controller-1736744572
======
ant6n
"""But like any new controller, the Steam controller has been hurled into a
living room war with my Xbox and PlayStation controllers—which I’ve had for
years—and the traditional mouse and keyboard setup, which is what cavemen used
to headshot and teabag woolly mammoths."""

Ah the trusty keyboard and mouse.

